# KHS AM 1000 vs Kona coiler



## Zion Rasta (Jan 7, 2004)

Do any of you have the KHS AM 1000?

What do you thing about the vanilla R shock that comes with it at 500x2.3?

How does it handle for Free Riding?

Would you buy it again?

How does it ride on the trail?

Have you ridden it on the 4" mode?

How does it compare to the Kona coiler?

Are you happy whith it or is it total crap?

Thank you for your insight


----------



## RED5 (Jan 4, 2004)

Zion Rasta said:


> Do any of you have the KHS AM 1000?
> 
> What do you thing about the vanilla R shock that comes with it at 500x2.3?
> 
> ...


No, but I do have a FR2000. Same bike dif. look. Get the Kona.

Mine came with a custom Float RL & Romic. Get the Kona.

?????? Although probably not as good as the Kona would be. My vote Kona.

Nope I would not buy another KHS bike and I only paid $150 for my frame. Buy the Kona.

Trail riding isn;t bad, that pretty much all my FR is used for, however it's heavy. Mine weighs in @ 38lbs. IMO, go Kona.

4" mode, very nice. The AM/FR pedals so sweet in the 4" mode and still sucks up the trail well. One thing to keep in mind, the 4" setting will require a lower spring rate than the 5 & 6 settings. Basically, you'll need 2-3 springs to be able to properly adjust for the different settings. Just get a Kona.

IMO, the Kona is a better bike.

While the bike itself isn't total crap, the KHS customer service is pretty much [email protected] From what I've heard Konas CS is very good. Say it with me, goooooooooooooooooo KONA!!!

Good luck.


----------



## Zion Rasta (Jan 7, 2004)

*Even at $350*



red5 said:


> No, but I do have a FR2000. Same bike dif. look. Get the Kona.
> 
> Mine came with a custom Float RL & Romic. Get the Kona.
> 
> ...


----------



## standard235 (Jul 23, 2005)

It performs better.


Get the Kona.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Read red5's words, get the Kona. If you go out & bust the KHS riding your gona have a temper tantrum & have to throw & drag your bike all the way back to your ride. The Kona is a real frame made to be riden it can handle what you throw at it with much less chance of throwing you on your face because it splitola in halfola.


----------



## RED5 (Jan 4, 2004)

Zion Rasta said:


> red5 said:
> 
> 
> > No, but I do have a FR2000. Same bike dif. look. Get the Kona.
> ...


----------



## Thunderboltgreaseslapper (Jun 14, 2004)

Dude, I have a KHS and a riding buddy has a Kona Coiler. In a nutshell, by searching for closeout deals, my KHS has a similar parts spec---and in a few places, is even better, and I paid about 400 bucks less than he did. His Kona is a great bike and I would be happy to ride one, but I am on a budget so I went with the KHS and am satisfied. If you need to save a few $$$, go with the KHS, but if you need a LBS' support, the Kona might be worth the extra money.
I would take what redman has moaned about with a grain of salt; he had a bad experience and more than willing to vent about it at every chance he gets. He might be a great guy ( i don't know him, only his posts) but dude, Let it go!
Also, please remember that Kona does not make their own bikes; they are made in an overseas factory just like KHS. There was even one post that claimed that both were made in the same plant! I don't know about that, but it is something to think about. Either way, you would be getting a great bike. If you can, try and ride both, and pick the best bike for you-----and don't worry about anyone else. good luck.


----------



## IFELL (Jan 18, 2005)

I don't really get why KHS's have such a bad rep. I had a Witch Doctor for a year and am going on a year with my FR2000. Of course, the romic did blow out and I couldn't get in touch with Romic about it, but that's Romic's fault not KHS's. The bikes can take a serious beating and are good allround bikes. Sure, not the most hardcore FR bikes, but they can still hold their own. I've ridden a couple Konas, one being a Stab Garbanzo at a resort, and swtiched on and off with my bike. I believe my bike ran worlds better than the Kona. Keep in mind, after buying a new rear shock, I built the bike up and ended up at $1300. Don't discount a KHS, they are sturdy bikes, but some people have had some bad luck. It happens at some point with alot of bike companies.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

get the coiler for sure. better CS and performance.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

KHS makes a fine bike, but you can't go wrong with the Coiler and Kona's CS


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

red5 said:


> No, but I do have a FR2000. Same bike dif. look. Get the Kona.
> 
> Mine came with a custom Float RL & Romic. Get the Kona.
> 
> ...


The Kona is much better. It will definitely be stiffer and more durable. As for weight, my o4 Coiler weighs in at 33 pounds right now. It weighs around 34 or 35 pounds stock. And I have by no means a light duty build on it.

Kona is made by Kinesis, as well as Santa Cruz and lots of other high end manufacturers. That doesn't mean they all get the same attention to detail though. And it certainly doesn't mean taht they're all manufactured out of the same materials. So assuming that KHS is made by Kinesis (I don't think it is, but I could be wrong), that doesn't mean it's built like a Kona or a Santa Cruz for that matter.


----------



## RED5 (Jan 4, 2004)

Thunderboltgreaseslapper said:


> Dude, I have a KHS and a riding buddy has a Kona Coiler. In a nutshell, by searching for closeout deals, my KHS has a similar parts spec---and in a few places, is even better, and I paid about 400 bucks less than he did. His Kona is a great bike and I would be happy to ride one, but I am on a budget so I went with the KHS and am satisfied. If you need to save a few $$$, go with the KHS, but if you need a LBS' support, the Kona might be worth the extra money.
> I would take what redman has moaned about with a grain of salt; he had a bad experience and more than willing to vent about it at every chance he gets. He might be a great guy ( i don't know him, only his posts) but dude, Let it go!
> Also, please remember that Kona does not make their own bikes; they are made in an overseas factory just like KHS. There was even one post that claimed that both were made in the same plant! I don't know about that, but it is something to think about. Either way, you would be getting a great bike. If you can, try and ride both, and pick the best bike for you-----and don't worry about anyone else. good luck.


Correct, you don't know me and I'm fine with that, as a matter of fact I prefer it that way. 

Now with regards to my "moaning about KHS", I actually giving a crap about a week after my initial rant @ a year ago. However, that doesn't mean that I'm going to stop sharing my experience and giving advice about their bikes, especially when it come to the FR/AM designs and people are asking for first hand experience which I have.

With regards to the Kona & KHS bikes being made in the same factory, that maybe. However, that has no bearing on the quality of either frame. Just because the Kona bikes are manufactured to a certain spec and using quality tubing, doesn't mean every bike made in that factory uses the same spec or tubing. Another point in favor of the Kona, is they at least design their own bikes, using their own engineering and proprietary design specifications. KHS did no such thing. KHS has no, none, not one bike design/engineer working for them, they buy there bike from a "taiwan catalog" sales company. Don't believe me look at the Cadillac or Harvey Cycles bikes. Now good luck trying to find exact duplicate Kona frame that has been rebadged for another company, because guess what you won't.

Now after all that don't get me wrong the KHS isn't a bad bike, it's just not better or even as good as a Kona, but it's definitely better than a Walmart brand. And believe me the next time someone asks about the KHS vs. Magma bikes, KHS will get my vote.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

red5 said:


> With regards to the Kona & KHS bikes being made in the same factory, that maybe. However, that has no bearing on the quality of either frame. Just because the Kona bikes are manufactured to a certain spec and using quality tubing, doesn't mean every bike made in that factory uses the same spec or tubing.


Didn't I just say that?

Oh btw, when people buy the wrong bike and realize it, they'll defend it to the very end. It's like a variation of buyer's remorse. I know somebody that argues (without reason) that his Geo is better than any car I've ever worked on or driven. That's saying a lot.


----------



## RED5 (Jan 4, 2004)

XSL_WiLL said:


> Didn't I just say that?
> 
> Oh btw, when people buy the wrong bike and realize it, they'll defend it to the very end. It's like a variation of buyer's remorse. I know somebody that argues (without reason) that his Geo is better than any car I've ever worked on or driven. That's saying a lot.


Oh I don't regret buying my FR, at least not anymore, afterall I only paid $150. for it. And I didn't buy it for the wrong reason, I had no dillusions about what the bike was actually built for, which is at the most AM riding. My issues weren't with what the bike could handle, it was with the poor customer service and build quality.

However, I wouldn't pay what Ebay or Wheelworld were asking for them. Also, having owned the bike for a while now, plus spent numerous days riding with the some of the KHS team guys, I feel I have a pretty good view of what the bike can handle and the issues involved with them. Heck even the team guys have run into hassles. But I have no association with KHS, so I'll call it like I see it. And the way I see it, theres better bikes to spend money on. Nuff said.


----------



## snowjnky (Oct 7, 2005)

I have both a KHS and a Kona, neither of the bikes you are looking at though. I have not had any serious problems with the bikes themselves or the CS. Actually contrary to the previous postings I have had a good experience with the KHS CS. In the end, both Kona and KHS spec their bikes well and make a good frame, so you just try to demo both and go for what bike you like better. Also neither have bling factor but a Kona will be more noticed for the most part.


----------



## Zonk0u (Jun 3, 2004)

First thing let me start off by prefacing that I just bought an 05 Coiler, and have never ridden the KHS (though KHS to me is not very high on the food chain)

I would get the Coiler if I were you.



Zion Rasta said:


> Do any of you have the KHS AM 1000?


no



> What do you thing about the vanilla R shock that comes with it at 500x2.3?


only stiff enough if you weigh like 120 lbs. Im 240 and ride an 850 spring. With the 850 spring, the vinalla R is in no way competant enough shock to handle dampning the springrate so it gets overwhealmed (especially in progressive setting). Running it linear feels better, but Im still going to save for a DHX.



> How does it handle for Free Riding?


Great. Easy bike to bunnyhop, it likes to get airborn, and it handles the drops pretty good.



> Would you buy it again?


 I may spend a little more and get the next step up with a better shock, fork, and components, but otherwise yes, it's a rock solid frame.



> How does it ride on the trail?


right now, like poo, but that's attributed to the noodle of a fork I've got up front, and the overwhelmed vanilla R in the rear. I've ridden te frame with a nice build and it's awesome.



> Have you ridden it on the 4" mode?


if there's a 4" mode, I haven't found it yet.



> How does it compare to the Kona coiler?


it is a coiler 


> Are you happy whith it or is it total crap?


happy with the bike, disgruntled about the suspension components.


----------



## Nagaredama (Aug 2, 2004)

I rocked a FR2000 with a Romic for about a year. Did an entire season at Big Bear and learned to jump and ride hard on it. Frame held up great. Everyone that owns a Vanilla R says get it PUSHED. Then it is good to go. For 4" mode I would get an air shock to lighten it up a bit.

How tough are the frames? Mine got whipped off the back of the car in accident. Luckily it was locked to the frame of the car or it would have ended up 100 yards down the 101. In the end my buddy's Specialized Enduro frame bent but the KHS was good to go. It will be reincarnated as a 4X/DJ bike with 6.75 x 1.75 Vanilla R.


----------



## RED5 (Jan 4, 2004)

Nagaredama said:


> I rocked a FR2000 with a Romic for about a year. Did an entire season at Big Bear and learned to jump and ride hard on it. Frame held up great. Everyone that owns a Vanilla R says get it PUSHED. Then it is good to go. For 4" mode I would get an air shock to lighten it up a bit.
> 
> How tough are the frames? Mine got whipped off the back of the car in accident. Luckily it was locked to the frame of the car or it would have ended up 100 yards down the 101. In the end my buddy's Specialized Enduro frame bent but the KHS was good to go. It will be reincarnated as a 4X/DJ bike with 6.75 x 1.75 Vanilla R.


Is your bike the one on top or bottom? It looks like top. That may have alot to do with why it may have survived better than the enduro.


----------



## Nagaredama (Aug 2, 2004)

red5 said:


> Is your bike the one on top or bottom? It looks like top. That may have alot to do with why it may have survived better than the enduro.


Yes it is on top. The rear wheel and bar took a beating. Still straight though. We hit the guy at about 60 mph and a 180.


----------



## Unknownrash (Sep 22, 2004)

Zion Rasta said:


> Do any of you have the KHS AM 1000?
> 
> What do you thing about the vanilla R shock that comes with it at 500x2.3?
> 
> ...


You doofus! You should save your money and just get a Turner instead of buying crap bikes.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Unknownrash said:


> You doofus! You should save your money and just get a Turner instead of buying crap bikes.


It's elitist like you that give Turner owners a bad name, go back to your little Turner thread & stay like a good little snob! Sorry to the rest of the real owners for being a tad rude to rude.


----------



## Zion Rasta (Jan 7, 2004)

*Khs 1000*



dogonfr said:


> It's elitist like you that give Turner owners a bad name, go back to your little Turner thread & stay like a good little snob! Sorry to the rest of the real owners for being a tad rude to rude.


Thank you for the support.

I just wanted a beater bike for light free riding and to monkey around. The KHS AM1000 cost me $350 + an Marzocchi AM3 $259, so for about $600 I have a decent bike. The 6-pack frame cost $2000.

I have been testing the KHS, and honestly I can not say anything bad about it exept that it is a bit tall so the stand over height can be a bit lower.

It climds great, and it rides well. I can't wait to beat the Turner dude with my gheto bike.....


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Zion Rasta said:


> Thank you for the support.
> 
> I just wanted a beater bike for light free riding and to monkey around. The KHS AM1000 cost me $350 + an Marzocchi AM3 $259, so for about $600 I have a decent bike. The 6-pack frame cost $2000.
> 
> ...


Right on, glad your having fun! Watch that standover can sneak up to you. As time goes & you save a bit more you can buy another frame & just keep going. Keep on havin fun thats what it's all about.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

dogonfr said:


> It's elitist like you that give Turner owners a bad name, go back to your little Turner thread & stay like a good little snob! Sorry to the rest of the real owners for being a tad rude to rude.


Aren't Turners made by Kinesis now?


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

XSL_WiLL said:


> Aren't Turners made by Kinesis now?


Dont piss on the ash it might ignite!


----------



## Zion Rasta (Jan 7, 2004)

*Turner does not make Turners*



XSL_WiLL said:


> Aren't Turners made by Kinesis now?


Like everyone else, Turner does not make Turners. So for those of you that think you are getting boutique bike, think again. The company that make Turners, Foes and others is:
http://www.sapagroup.com/templates/start____594.aspx?Runtime=2

So that is why you pay the big bucks - direct labor. The bikes are not made by Dave Turner in his garage like everyone thinks.

I am not saying they are bad, they are actually quite good, but the way manufacturing works, no big name company makes their own bikes except Trek and Cannondale and that is changing.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Zion Rasta said:


> Like everyone else, Turner does not make Turners. So for those of you that think you are getting boutique bike, think again. The company that make Turners, Foes and others is:
> http://www.sapagroup.com/templates/start____594.aspx?Runtime=2
> 
> So that is why you pay the big bucks - direct labor. The bikes are not made by Dave Turner in his garage like everyone thinks.
> ...


By the way, I think you said that KHS was made by Kinesis, they aren't.

"We are in a unique position here at Kinesis UK, we have the might of one of the worlds largest and most advanced frame building companies behind us in the form of 'Kinesis International', just some of the major companies that depend on Kinesis craftsmanship are; GT, Schwinn, Raleigh, Trek, Bianchi, Santa Cruz, Haro, Kona, Jamis, K2, Felt, Storck, Commencal, Sunn and Ideal."

I don't think that list is totally up to date, I know that Turner is produced by Kinesis. I believe it's the USA factory in Portland, Oregon. But then again, Turner is hardly a major company, and certainly isn't produced in the same quantities of the above mentioned brands.

I know they also produce frame for Diamondback, Mountain Cycles, a few Specialized frames, and Peugot.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

XSL_WiLL said:


> By the way, I think you said that KHS was made by Kinesis, they aren't..


Hay happy been awhile she still doing better?


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

dogonfr said:


> Hay happy been awhile she still doing better?


Yup, seems that way. It's like having another kitty.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

XSL_WiLL said:


> Yup, seems that way. It's like having another kitty.


Great i can start breathing again.


----------



## austinb89 (Nov 6, 2004)

get the kona man, its plain and simple


----------



## lizardfuel72 (Feb 8, 2007)

*Just another opinion*

It's true that the KHS AM frame is a catalog frame, and maybe some people have had bad experiences with KHS customer service. Any big bicycle corporation is going to give you some red tape crap to go through if it means it's going to cost them money. Another thing to think about is if KHS frames are made along side Kona's who's to say that at least the quality of the welds would be consistant between the two. Not to mention that the front traingle of the KHS is made of 6061 aluminum, which is better and more expensive than the 7005 that the Kona is made from. So in actuality KHS chose to cut costs by buying a catalog frame made out of better materials, and Kona chose to design their frame, but make it out of cheaper materials. Another thing. Unless you have spent a great deal of time riding 6" trailbikes, you aren't going to be able to tell the difference between a KHS AM, and a Coiler. The performance of both these frames also depends greatly on your suspension. The Coiler probably will seem better if it comes with a much better shock, and vice versa. If it was my choice, and I had the money, I would go for a Transition Preston, since I think it would out perform either the AM or Coiler, and they have the best CS in the industry.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

lizardfuel72 said:


> It's true that the KHS AM frame is a catalog frame,


This thread is One Year Old, let it sleep.


----------



## Zonk0u (Jun 3, 2004)

XSL_WiLL said:


> The Kona is much better. It will definitely be stiffer


I've never ridden a khs, but if it's even less stiff than the wet noodle of an 05 coiler I owned, then damyum... get the coiler.


----------



## lizardfuel72 (Feb 8, 2007)

dogonfr said:


> This thread is One Year Old, let it sleep.


Who cares how old it is, people still have a right to hear positive opinions on KHS bikes, especially with all the baggage that RED 5 has to put on them. Just mind your biz, and I'll post where I want!


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

lizardfuel72 said:


> Who cares how old it is, people still have a right to hear positive opinions on KHS bikes, especially with all the baggage that RED 5 has to put on them. Just mind your biz, and I'll post where I want!


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Go back to bed it's late


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

You're either a real big dude, or something was out of spec.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Grade of tubing affects cost to an extent, the quality of the tubing is more important. You'll see Walmart bikes made out of 6000 series tubing too.

And I disagree about the quality of welding. Looking at a single brand, go up and down the price range, you'll see that quality differs pretty significantly.

Geometry and design will affect the ride. The worst bike with the best suspension is worthless.

I'm not saying Kona bikes are the best, or that KHS bikes are the worst. But your reasoning is a bit off.


----------



## Nagaredama (Aug 2, 2004)

Here is my KHS in its latest incarnation.

Running a 6.75 x 1.75 Vanilla R shock for less travel and a lower BB for 4X racing.

I'll be at Fontana Saturday.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Hey, whatever floats your boat. The important thing is to get out and ride. Enjoy yourself. Sometimes people get too caught up in names and numbers.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

XSL_WiLL said:


> Hey, whatever floats your boat. The important thing is to get out and ride. Enjoy yourself. Sometimes people get too caught up in names and numbers.


Am i missing something here, i see 4 post in a row all saying 1 hour ago. You replyed as if there was another post im not able to see.


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

dogonfr said:


> Am i missing something here, i see 4 post in a row all saying 1 hour ago. You replyed as if there was another post im not able to see.


Things are showing up out of order. In some other thread we decided that it's all Coma13's fault, now that he's a mod. 

My KHS FR 2000 lasted a whopping 5 months. I weigh 135. I'm not complaining much, since I got it for $100 with a Swinger, but the durability wasn't impressive. It rode pretty well though, when it was in one piece. BB was higher than I might have liked, and it was heavy, but other than that, not a bad bike, especially for the price.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Hardtails Are Better said:


> Things are showing up out of order. In some other thread we decided that it's all Coma13's fault, now that he's a mod. .


Thanx i was worried i would have to give up beer. :thumbsup:


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

dogonfr said:


> Thanx i was worried i would have to give up beer. :thumbsup:


How would you cope? :eekster:


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Hardtails Are Better said:


> How would you cope? :eekster:


I couldn't :bluefrown: :crazy: It would be time to pull the plug :smallviolin:


----------



## nickgto (Dec 29, 2005)

It's been good to me so I can't complain. It's a cheap frame that is teaching me alot about AM / FR riding. I got it for only $399 as an OEM frame and has since built it with durable AM / FR components. The frame has been holding up pretty well from my light free ride use of a 200 lb newbie. 2 of my buddies have the same bike; but one of them recently broke the chain stay while hard braking. He said it was worth it cuz he used it twice a week for 3 years doing AM / FR.

My next frame would probably be a transition dirtbag if anything should happen to my frame.


----------



## lizardfuel72 (Feb 8, 2007)

*Thanks*

I am going to pick up the AM2000 frame from Adrenaline bikes for $400 soon. I really want a Transition Preston, or Dirtbag, but since I am new to AM/Freeriding I think I'm going to start with the KHS. The AM also comes with the Pearl rear shock, which will match my Pike perfectly. It should be a good starting point for me, and I just can't pass it up for that price. Your bike is a beast! It looks super tough!


----------



## konut (Mar 25, 2006)

nickgto said:


> It's been good to me so I can't complain. It's a cheap frame that is teaching me alot about AM / FR riding. I got it for only $399 as an OEM frame and has since built it with durable AM / FR components. The frame has been holding up pretty well from my light free ride use of a 200 lb newbie. 2 of my buddies have the same bike; but one of them recently broke the chain stay while hard braking. He said it was worth it cuz he used it twice a week for 3 years doing AM / FR.
> 
> My next frame would probably be a transition dirtbag if anything should happen to my frame.


where ever that frame was made,it dont exuse the fact the top tube is upside down.:thumbsup:


----------



## lizardfuel72 (Feb 8, 2007)

konut said:


> where ever that frame was made,it dont exuse the fact the top tube is upside down.:thumbsup:


Why do people have to respond with lame ass comments that don't make any sense


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Another option in a sweet priced frame. :thumbsup::thumbsup:

https://www.ibexbikes.com/Bikes/ATLAS-EXP-FRM-Details.html

 :yesnod:


----------



## Mongiafer (May 29, 2005)

Unknownrash said:


> You doofus! You should save your money and just get a Turner instead of buying crap bikes.


Turners aren't special anymore sice they lost the horst link in the rear end. I don't see why people buy them.....no advantages over cheaper bikes


----------



## lizardfuel72 (Feb 8, 2007)

*I agree*



Mongiafer said:


> Turners aren't special anymore sice they lost the horst link in the rear end. I don't see why people buy them.....no advantages over cheaper bikes


True except that the quality of a Turner is probably still better. But certainly not $2000 better


----------



## nickgto (Dec 29, 2005)

lizardfuel72 said:


> I am going to pick up the AM2000 frame from Adrenaline bikes for $400 soon. I really want a Transition Preston, or Dirtbag, but since I am new to AM/Freeriding I think I'm going to start with the KHS. The AM also comes with the Pearl rear shock, which will match my Pike perfectly. It should be a good starting point for me, and I just can't pass it up for that price. Your bike is a beast! It looks super tough!


The Pike / Pearl combo is gonna be a sweet setup. With nice parts, your build should be around 34 lbs. I would personally go with XT drivetrain and brakes, Mavic Crossmax, and Easton cockpit for a perfect AM build. I hope you enjoy building and riding it. Post some pics once your done!


----------



## lizardfuel72 (Feb 8, 2007)

nickgto said:


> The Pike / Pearl combo is gonna be a sweet setup. With nice parts, your build should be around 34 lbs. I would personally go with XT drivetrain and brakes, Mavic Crossmax, and Easton cockpit for a perfect AM build. I hope you enjoy building and riding it. Post some pics once your done!


My parts are coming off of my Hardtail. Sram X-7 drivetrain, XT laced to singletrack wheelset with Marz 20mm front hub. Thompson X4 stem, elite post. Avid bb7's 203mm front, and 160mm rear. Pike 426 dual air. Kenda small block's ( will probably change them out for some Nevegals once I get the AM frame ) I think you are right, probably in the mid 30#'s. You can see my hardtail with this current build on the Freeride hartail section of the photo gallery under Lizardfuel72. I will definatly put pics up when the AM is built. :thumbsup: One more thing. Does KHS use a standard size bearing for their pivots? How many times have you replaced the bearings through the time you've had your frame? Thanks


----------



## nickgto (Dec 29, 2005)

lizardfuel72 said:


> My parts are coming off of my Hardtail. Sram X-7 drivetrain, XT laced to singletrack wheelset with Marz 20mm front hub. Thompson X4 stem, elite post. Avid bb7's 203mm front, and 160mm rear. Pike 426 dual air. Kenda small block's ( will probably change them out for some Nevegals once I get the AM frame ) I think you are right, probably in the mid 30#'s. You can see my hardtail with this current build on the Freeride hartail section of the photo gallery under Lizardfuel72. I will definatly put pics up when the AM is built. :thumbsup: One more thing. Does KHS use a standard size bearing for their pivots? How many times have you replaced the bearings through the time you've had your frame? Thanks


Those are nice & reliable components that you have there. It should be a very efficient all around bike. With regards to your question, the beraings that KHS used are sealed cartridge bearings. I do not know the brand but those are look more durable than the bearings installed in some comparable bikes like the Giant Reign. My buddy has to replace his bearings with ENDURO bearings cuz the ones that came with the Reign were crap. I have not replaced the bearings cuz they don't need replacing; however I did check if they were OK when I removed the shock for servicing. I moved the swing arm up and down to check for creaks and it did not have any.

These bikes are pretty cheap and durable. If mine breaks, a dirtbag, blitz, or chapparal would be my next frame.


----------



## lizardfuel72 (Feb 8, 2007)

nickgto said:


> Those are nice & reliable components that you have there. It should be a very efficient all around bike. With regards to your question, the beraings that KHS used are sealed cartridge bearings. I do not know the brand but those are look more durable than the bearings installed in some comparable bikes like the Giant Reign. My buddy has to replace his bearings with ENDURO bearings cuz the ones that came with the Reign were crap. I have not replaced the bearings cuz they don't need replacing; however I did check if they were OK when I removed the shock for servicing. I moved the swing arm up and down to check for creaks and it did not have any.
> 
> These bikes are pretty cheap and durable. If mine breaks, a dirtbag, blitz, or chapparal would be my next frame.


I just need a good reliable bike to carry me for the next few years, and then maybe my skills will have progressed to the point of needing something like a Dirtbag, or Blitz. I still do a lot of cross country, so I'm not quite ready to lug a 40# bike around yet. I've talked to Herb at Versus, and he will sit and talk your ears off if you let him. The Blitz is probably the most well designed between it, the Bag, and the Chap. The Chap is a tank, at over a pound heavier than the other two, but it is indestructable . I've read that the VPP designs put a lot of stress on their bearings. It may be the new fad design, and a lot of people swear by it, but I'll stick with an old tried and true 4 bar any day! I've pedaled around on a Iron horse 7.7, and it seemed to pedal ok, but it definately lacked the smooth plush feel of Coiler I had ridden.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

lizardfuel72 said:


> I just need a good reliable bike to carry me for the next few years, and then maybe my skills will have progressed to the point of needing something like a Dirtbag, or Blitz. I still do a lot of cross country, so I'm not quite ready to lug a 40# bike around yet. I've talked to Herb at Versus, and he will sit and talk your ears off if you let him. The Blitz is probably the most well designed between it, the Bag, and the Chap. The Chap is a tank, at over a pound heavier than the other two, but it is indestructable . I've read that the VPP designs put a lot of stress on their bearings. It may be the new fad design, and a lot of people swear by it, but I'll stick with an old tried and true 4 bar any day! I've pedaled around on a Iron horse 7.7, and it seemed to pedal ok, but it definately lacked the smooth plush feel of Coiler I had ridden.


Blitz II rockz!!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## konut (Mar 25, 2006)

lizardfuel72 said:


> Why do people have to respond with lame ass comments that don't make any sense


of course it makes sense if you look at it properly.

most top tubes are sloping to give more crotch clearance,sloping downwards and away from the crotch.

only an idiot bike designer would slope the top tube upwards,therefore less crotch clearence.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

konut said:


> only an idiot bike designer would slope the top tube upwards,therefore less crotch clearence.


----------



## Ithnu (Feb 16, 2007)

Here's a bit more on why Kona's have a reputation for being tanks. They're made out of 7005 AL as opposed to most bikes 6061. 7005 has a 60% higher yeild stress than 6061. It is slightly stiffer, and also slightly heavier. The reason most companies don't use it is that the material is more expensive and the welding is more difficult (it must be done at a higher temp).

"Aerospace" 6061 is typically used by passenger plane manufacuters like Boeing because its cheaper. The F-22 and F-35 used 7000 series because its much stronger. Anyway, if the price isn't that big of a deal or its a close price, go with 7005.

I don't know what KHS uses, but I'm assuming its 6061. A local company in CO called Astrix builds bikes out of 7005 as well. They're designed here but built in Tawain as well.


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

Ithnu said:


> Here's a bit more on why Kona's have a reputation for being tanks. They're made out of 7005 AL as opposed to most bikes 6061. 7005 has a 60% higher yeild stress than 6061. It is slightly stiffer, and also slightly heavier. The reason most companies don't use it is that the material is more expensive and the welding is more difficult (it must be done at a higher temp).
> 
> "Aerospace" 6061 is typically used by passenger plane manufacuters like Boeing because its cheaper. The F-22 and F-35 used 7000 series because its much stronger. Anyway, if the price isn't that big of a deal or its a close price, go with 7005.
> 
> I don't know what KHS uses, but I'm assuming its 6061. A local company in CO called Astrix builds bikes out of 7005 as well. They're designed here but built in Tawain as well.


KHS uses 7005.


----------



## nickgto (Dec 29, 2005)

I checked the sticker on the downtube of my FR2000 and it said that the frame is made of 7005 series aluminum. You are right it is very heavy cuz it's weight for a medium 18 size with the 6 way is 10.5 lbs. Most FR2000's succumb to the chainstays breaking at the welds near the rear drop-puts. One of my friend recently broke his while heavy braking at the rear. He said he was fishtailing his bike when he heard a loud crack. It's all good cuz the frame served him well for 3 years of AM / light FR. The front triangle of the frame looks bulletproof though cuz of the lateral bar reinforcement. The reason why the top tube was bent upwards was probably for strenght cuz most KHS frames during that time like the Dominatrax DH100, Witchdoctor DH50, and Ditchwitch Dual slalom has the same signature upward bent front tube. It gives poor stand over clearance but looks like a moto gas tank. To each his own; and I do like mine. It's cheap, it's teaching me alot, and should last me for another 2 years which should be enough for me to get a nicer frame (Dirtbag, Blitz 2, or Chapparal.


----------



## konut (Mar 25, 2006)

dogonfr said:


>


what the,santa cruz employ idiots also,sorry just messing,:thumbsup: .


----------



## Baptistro (Nov 19, 2007)

My latest build. Will post a review once I've ridden it some. 31 lbs. 3 oz

KHS AM 2000 frame
pearl 3.3 shock
Maverick fork
X.0 grip shifters
X.0 rear derailleur
X-Gen front derailleur
Mavic X823 rims with Mav front and XT rear hubs
Bontrager Big Earl cranks
Selle Seat
185 mm BB7
Avid Speed Dial 7 levers


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

Baptistro said:


> My latest build. Will post a review once I've ridden it some. 31 lbs. 3 oz
> 
> KHS AM 2000 frame
> pearl 3.3 shock
> ...


that is a very nice build you have there :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Nut! (Nov 2, 2007)

Neither! Get a real bike!


----------



## lizardfuel72 (Feb 8, 2007)

*Nice!!*

Very nice bike! Looks great with the Maverick fork :thumbsup: . I just had my AM2000 powder coated, and am waiting for a few more parts before she goes back together.


----------



## Baptistro (Nov 19, 2007)

lizardfuel72 said:


> Very nice bike! Looks great with the Maverick fork :thumbsup: . I just had my AM2000 powder coated, and am waiting for a few more parts before she goes back together.





mrpercussive said:


> that is a very nice build you have there :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


Thanks guys, now it's all up to me to make use of this thing. I'm more of a XC rider, but all the people I ride with seem to have 6" + bikes and leave me in the dust in the downhills, and my xc rigs are both extremely twitchy. I'm hoping the AM will be more like riding my dirtbikes, and will allow me to carry some more speed dh. Knowing the weight weenie I am, I'm probably gonna want to try to get this thing below 30 lbs without sacrificing too much in resilience.


----------



## lizardfuel72 (Feb 8, 2007)

*So?*



Nut! said:


> Neither! Get a real bike!


So, tell us what a real bike is then DB!!


----------



## 317000 (Mar 2, 2007)

Holy thread revival, batman!

This here thread is 2 years old!


----------

